# Eilean Donan Castle



## -Oy- (Apr 28, 2018)

Another shot from my trip earlier this week. 

Eilean Donan is a small tidal island where three sea lochs meet, Loch Duich, Loch Long and Loch Alsh, in the western Highlands of Scotland. The footbridge to the mainland was only added during a restoration in the early 20th Century.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2018)

It's a beautiful haunting Castle... and lovely picture of it. I wish it wasn't so wet and windy up there tho'


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

What an incredibly beautiful picture. It would make a great painting or jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> What an incredibly beautiful picture. It would make a great painting or jigsaw puzzle.



Funny you should say that keesha, because it already is a very popular scene on many jigsaw puzzles...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Funny you should say that keesha, because it already is a very popular scene on many jigsaw puzzles...



Well thank you hollydolly. I did not know that but do now.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Funny you should say that keesha, because it already is a very popular scene on many jigsaw puzzles...



It has graced many a coaster, place mat and biscuit tin too


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2018)

You're welcome Keesha....and yep you're right *OY*...it certainly has!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 29, 2018)

Lovely picture Oy.  Here's one of Loch Duich, taken from the old kirk and graveyard near Morvich.  Please excuse the insect that got stuck on the lens!


----------

